# Miscarriage or something worse?



## bels10 (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm worried about my favorite personality doe from a pet shop who was due for confinement this week. She never got the golf ball figure so I guessed she may have a small litter or took longer than expected to fall pregnant. Today on a routine cuddle I noticed a lot of light pink, watery staining on her tissue bedding, I searched for babies or remains of babies..but there were none. I changed the bedding and this spotting of blood has continued for 5 hours. She has also developed a strange shape. She is still her cute energetic self and doesn't seem to be in pain. I read that Rhasputin had something similar happen and a prolapse was suggested. Could this be the case or can this happen in a difficult labour...or something worse??


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm afraid she's really not looking good. With the bleeding that has already occurred I would think she has a baby stuck. I really don't want to upset you sweetie, but it would be best to cull her as the babies will die inside her if they are not dead already and this will cause a massive unterine infection 

I'm sorry xx

It's happened to me a couple of times. Once a baby's tail was actually sticking out so obviously it was breached and had got stuck.

Sarah xxx


----------



## bels10 (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh god no, can you open me up to culling forum...I have no idea what to do


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Your mouse' condition looks dire.You should have access to the culling forum now.Best wishes to you it's not very nice to have a pet suffering


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I agree with the others. Over the years I've had a couple mice to become this way and none have made it.


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm so sorry for you and this little mousie. I agree with the others in the best choice is probably to Cull her now . I'm very sorry about her babies.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I was afraid this was happening to Ishka, mommy #2 for my orphans. She finally had her litter of three or four, two were till alive when I found them....she had been spotting bright red, but it was two of her nips from nursing the little furry nippers. the live ones went back to Sister Bibble who had her litter a couple of days ago.

She does look uncomfortable and rough. I'm sure you will do whatever's right. I think she's lovely. *hug*


----------



## bels10 (Sep 28, 2010)

I waited for a day and she got no better and even had a necrotic baby tail hanging out, so I gave her to my ex boyfriend to cull...he used to work in an abattoir...I just couldn't do it myself. I guess this is the downside to breeding


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm so sorry :'( it stinks. Just look at the bright side. She is pain free in mousie heaven


----------



## bels10 (Sep 28, 2010)

countrygall721 said:


> I'm so sorry :'( it stinks. Just look at the bright side. She is pain free in mousie heaven


lol.. maybe mousie hell with 50 babies squeeking for milk at the same time. Thanks for the kind words xxx


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

bels10 said:


> countrygall721 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so sorry :'( it stinks. Just look at the bright side. She is pain free in mousie heaven
> ...


. Lol! I think she's in heaven with her babies. She was a good mousie  and your welcome


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It's an awful thing to see; I had wished I'd had the grit to take care of my 'sitch quicker, but the whole head snap thing is a bit too 'hands on' for me, at least with the meeces.

It's a good thing to have it over with. *hug*

ps I'm thinking of printing e-coupons for free hugs during the holidays with an unlimited claim period as my situation with Noma's babies being orphaned has made me want to hug all of you Little Ishka has been relieved of mommie duties as I noticed that several of her nipples were scabby and rawish looking she's a mousie heroine reminiscent of 'Redwall Abbey'


----------

